# Valve Selection (1968 #16 heads 2.11/1.77 valves 72cc's)



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm in the process of ordering some valves for my cylinder heads.

I acquired a set of 1968 #16 heads 2.11/1.77 valves (72cc's) which were bare and don’t have the original valves to measure the overall lengths. I wanted to get some feedback before I ordered my new set. Checking to see if I can get some feedback on what he overall length and degree I should be looking for. I was looking at Ferrea valves I see different options of 2.11 / 1.77 valves. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

1966 Pontiac GTO (Engine Build Specs)
-‘73 400 ci block going to be bored out 0.30 over from 4.12 to 4.15 (406 ci)
-Tri Power Carbs
-‘68 #16 heads 2.11/1.77 valve heads (72cc)
-14cc dish pistons
-CAM Lunati Voodo 703 Hydr Flat Tappet 268/276, Dur @ 0.50 227/233
-Ram Air Exhaust Manifolds
-2.5" Exhaust with Flowmasters
-4 Speed Muncie M20
*Still working on replacing my 2.56 rear end with either 3.36 or 3.42 rear end**

Thank you


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Pontiac Service Manual says the valves are 5.09"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> Pontiac Service Manual says the valves are 5.09"


Guess my answer wasn't enough because the OP had to snake over to the PY site. That's where all the knowledge and Pontiac engine building experts and engineers are. Ask a simple question, and they gotta jump all over it so you can be impressed with their knowledge and give you waaaay more info than you asked for. But, I'm not an internet engineer.






Valve Selection (1968 #16 heads 2.11/1.77 valves 72cc's) - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Valve Selection (1968 #16 heads 2.11/1.77 valves 72cc's) Pontiac - Street



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Pontiac Jim, sorry if you thought I was snaking around. That wasn’t my intention. I posted the same question on both forums at the same time hoping my inquiry would reach a wider range of people. I appreciate any and all info I can get. It turns out someone on the other forum has the valves I’m looking for and offering to sell at an excellent price. If I only posted my question on the GTO forum I would have never found that deal. I’ve love this GTO forum and all the information available. I still have allot to learn and trying to absorb as much info as possible. Going forward I’ll be more conscious about how I post my questions across different platforms. Again I truly am great full for any and all the feedback I can get.

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

